# 2 Meter Teich Steil Runter 90 Grad



## Tim_2006_ (9. Mai 2020)

Moin, mal ne Frage plane grad nen Teich und habe überlegt das es am Beszen wäre 2 Mter steil also 90 Grad 2 Meter tief runterzugehen .
Geht das überhaupt,
Ich möchte keine Pfähle oder Befestigungen extra kaufen,
Danke im Voraus

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Mai 2020)

Geht, mit Mauern oder mit Beton.


----------



## Tim_2006_ (9. Mai 2020)

Dass will ich ja grade nicht

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim_2006_ (9. Mai 2020)

Kostet noch mehr geld

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Mai 2020)

Wie soll denn deiner Meinung nach, loses Erdreich halten?

Mal so als Richtwert: Was außerhalb des Wassers hält, also Berge, Aufschüttungen oder Haufen, kannst du auch im Wasser machen. Schuld ist die Erdanziehungskraft.

Warum kommt man auf die Idee, senkrechte Wände zu machen? Unnatürlicher geht es eigentlich garnicht.


----------



## Tim_2006_ (9. Mai 2020)

Platzmangel

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DbSam (9. Mai 2020)

Tim_2006_ schrieb:


> Mter steil also 90 Grad 2 Meter tief runterzugehen .
> Geht das überhaupt,


Ja, natürlich geht das ...
Machen viele Leute, da passiert fast nie etwas.
Mauern ist zu teuer, ein Ringgurt reicht ... passiert auch nichts


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tim_2006_ (9. Mai 2020)

Das will ich aber ja auch nicht, bei mir ist sehr lehmhaltiger Bogen schon ab 1 m

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Mai 2020)

Baugruben ab einer bestimmten Tiefe müssen abgestützt werden. Warum wohl?
Es ist nur Physik.

Probiere es mit deinem Lehm aus. Mit dem Risiko, daß in ein paar Jahren die Wände abrutschen.

Geldmangel: Was darf dein Teich bei welcher Größe eigentlich kosten?


----------



## Tim_2006_ (9. Mai 2020)

45.000 Liter soll nicht mehr als maximal 1.450 Euro kosten

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DbSam (9. Mai 2020)

... viel Erfolg. like

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Dann wünsche Dir, dass nie wieder ein 2017er Sommer kommt.
In die paar Beispiellinks hast Du reingeschaut?


----------



## Tim_2006_ (9. Mai 2020)

Ok, wenn es so riskant ist, werde ich es auf keinen Fall machen

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mushi (9. Mai 2020)

2 Meter tief und senkrechte Wände ist ein typischer Koiteich. Lehm kommt wahrscheinlich zu teuer. Leg eine PVC Folie rein und lass das Waser nie ab.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Mushi (9. Mai 2020)

Vorausgesetzt, es handelt sich um festen gewachsenen Boden ohne Hanglage. 

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Mai 2020)

1500 Einheiten wird nicht reichen.
Folie + Vlies kosten mindestens 500 Euro. Für Folienflansche, Bodenablauf und die ganze Verrohrung setze ich 300 Euro an. Alles nur geschätzt.


----------



## Mushi (9. Mai 2020)

Sind zusammen 800?


----------



## Tim_2006_ (9. Mai 2020)

Folie + Fließ 700
Verrohrung Bodenablauf 200
Filter 500 eigenbau


Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim_2006_ (9. Mai 2020)

Mit wie viel Steigung kann ich denn maximal ghen ??

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mushi (9. Mai 2020)

90 Grad - senkrecht abstechen.


----------



## Tim_2006_ (9. Mai 2020)

Also wenn ich aus Wasser rauslasse und austauschen ohne mauern etc

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Mai 2020)

Ich kann auch rechnen! 

Filter? Schieber? Skimmer? Kleinzeug wie, Kleber, Reiniger und Gummimuffen. Und und und ...


----------



## Mushi (9. Mai 2020)

Dann kann es halten oder zusammenfallen. Bei mir hält es.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Mushi (9. Mai 2020)

Standrohre statt Schieber, die oft undicht werden. 

Filter aus IBC bauen.

Grüssr,
Frank


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Mai 2020)

> Dann kann es halten oder zusammenfallen. Bei mir hält es.


Ausgezeichnet! Woanders nenne ich das ganz klar Pfusch am Bau!

PS: Ist es nicht sinnvoller, eigene Beiträge zu bearbeiten, statt 2 in 2 Minuten zu erstellen?


----------



## Tim_2006_ (9. Mai 2020)

Ich muss euch recht geben,  war zu unüberlegt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Mai 2020)

Dann änderst du die Form etwas ab. Schräge Wände, dafür nur noch 30000 Liter.


----------



## Mushi (9. Mai 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ausgezeichnet! Woanders nenne ich das ganz klar Pfusch am Bau!



Mein Koiteich wird nicht abgelassen. Nur final nach meiner Zeit. Daher innerhalb der Spezifikation. 

Grüsse, 
Frank


----------



## Tim_2006_ (10. Mai 2020)

Wenn der Teich zusammenbricht, ist meistens eine Rohrleitung Defekt, deswegen bricht eine 2 Meter 90 Grad steile Seite Zusammen, es passiert so gut wie nie wenn man die Rohre richtig klebt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DbSam (10. Mai 2020)

Tim_2006_ schrieb:


> Wenn der Teich zusammenbricht, ist meistens eine Rohrleitung Defekt, deswegen bricht eine 2 Meter 90 Grad steile Seite Zusammen, es passiert so gut wie nie


Oder es regnet ausdauernd - ja, das hat es in der Vergangenheit manchmal schon geben.
Oder ...

Fakt ist:
Es kann Dir hier im Forum niemand genau sagen "mach das so", denn niemand kennt Deinen Baugrund.
Hier im Forum können nur Tipps zur regulären Bauweise kommen.


Laut Deinen Beiträgen vermute ich, dass Dein Teich aus Kostengründen ohne stützende Hilfsmittel auskommen muss. 
Gut, das kannst Du machen wie Du willst.

Gehe aber davon aus, dass Dein Bauwerk mit zunehmender Zeit zur Verformung neigt. 
Je nach Bodenklasse und Witterung kann die Zeitspanne sehr kurz oder lang sein.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Turbo (10. Mai 2020)

Salü, bin auch einen Meter senkrecht nach unten. Das hat mit Epdm Folie funktioniert. Obwohl ein Bereich nachgegeben hat. Bei zwei Metern wäre mir das Risiko zu hoch. Das Budget reicht nie für eine langfristig brauchbare Lösung.


----------



## Turbo (10. Mai 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Warum kommt man auf die Idee, senkrechte Wände zu machen? Unnatürlicher geht es eigentlich garnicht


Mögliche zukünftige Enkel und doch den Teich für die Tiere wintertauglich machen. Dazu eine grösstmögliche Flachwasserzone.
Fakt war: Ich will keinen Zaun beim Teich.
So hab ich die Möglichkeit nachträglich den Teich mit im Wasser liegenden Gittern Enkelsicher zu machen, da es umlaufend einen Flachwasserbereich mit Ausstiegsbereich für Tiere hat
Hat jetzt 10 Jahre ohne Enkel, Zaun und Gitter hervorragend funktioniert.


----------



## Mushi (10. Mai 2020)

Ich bin 2,37m senkrecht runter.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Tim_2006_ (10. Mai 2020)

Habd Typidchen Norddeutschen Boden, ab ca. 1,2 Meter Lehm und hoher Grundwasserpegel

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dizzzi (10. Mai 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Warum kommt man auf die Idee, senkrechte Wände zu machen? Unnatürlicher geht es eigentlich garnicht.


In der Natur soll es auch steile Wände unter Wasser geben. Und ist nicht jeder Gartenteich ein künstlich angelegtes Gewässer? Steile Wände , vielleicht mit Abstufungen, können schon Sinn machen. Das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Ich z.B. Habe mehrere 60cm breite Abstufungen im Teich. Ich kann viele Pflanzen in unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen im Teich positionieren, ohne das Sie runterrutschen. Und die Fische und Krebse suchen sich immer gerade die Wassertiefe aus in der sie sich am wohlsten fühlen.
Das stelle ich mir mit einem Teig mit schrägen Wänden schon schwer vor. Auch kann ich in das Wasser reingehen und die Pflanzen scheiden, oder etwas anderes machen, wie den Skimmer säubern.

Man sieht, ein Teich mit geraden steilen Wänden kann Sinn machen.


----------



## Tim_2006_ (10. Mai 2020)

Hast auch recht, ich mache aber trotzdem 2m tief steil, es gefällt mir mir einfach besser, 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dizzzi (10. Mai 2020)

Tim_2006_ schrieb:


> Hast auch recht, ich mache aber trotzdem 2m tief steil, es gefällt mir mir einfach besser,
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


Das ist ja das was ich sagen wollte. Jeder soll seinen Teich so machen , wie er will.Vorraussetzung: Es ist technisch möglich und von den Behörden erlaubt.


----------



## Tim_2006_ (10. Mai 2020)

Habe bei meinem Alten Teich schon einen Straken matten Zaun, der Kommt auch beim neuen wieder Rum, es ist der grüne Zaun in 1,2 Metern Höhe, da ich keine Kleinkinder drinhanen wollte. 7.000 Liter keine Kois mehr wenig zu wenig Wasser für 2 kois 35 cm,

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------

